# Did I mention. . .



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

That I stuck my finger in the table saw? Yes, I know all the dos and don't. And I still got the tip of my forefinger a bit. I was ripping 1/4" pieces of rosewood to make earrings for my wife for Christmas and my attention wavered just a moment. That's all it takes. Anyway, I wanted to tell you folks it's hard to carve with a bandage wrapped on your finger, so don't do this.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I an a safety nut. And yet I have contributed to the economic well being of a number of ER's over the years. As you said we are only a fraction of a second from a injury. It is always a distraction or I try to do something with a carving tool that is not made for the job. My wife reminds me that little boys that play with knives will cut themselves. Also band saws and table saws. Most of my bad cuts came in the early years. But I got complacent about two years ago and took a U gouge to the bone just under my left thumb. We always have to think about where the cutting edge is and were it is going.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats something we have all done and we all know better


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Sorry to hear of you accident, I hope you weren't seriously injured.

I severely injured my left hand on a tablesaw many years ago and know first hand how quickly it happens. I too was cutting rosewood - resawing. I was using a push stick with my right hand, holding the piece against the fence with my left hand. It is an experience I will carry with my for the rest of my life.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Yep, did it myself years ago, only the once, learned the lesson


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Can I join the club please? I just nicked the tip of my thumb. We need to get badges (pins? u.s.a.) printed along the lines of "Table saw 1 Fingers 0 "

I'm glad we've all learnt a lesson from this! Regards. N.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ouch! Sorry to hear this. Heal quickly.


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Gosh, really sorry to hear this. I don't know firsthand what you're going through since I've never owned a table saw. However, a good friend of mine just cut into three of his fingers on his left hand on his table saw when the wood hit a knot. I think his fingers will heal but I don't know if he'll ever have full use of his fingers. He's a sculptor so it's especially bad for him. On a good note, he's all righty and at least it wasn't his right hand.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I hope you weren't hurt too badly.

I think it's something we all learn the hard way. For me it was my thumb on the bandsaw. At least it was a thin kerf but I nicked my tendon on my thumb and had to wear a brace for a while while it healed. I hung the brace on the bandsaw as a reminder afterward.

Always use push sticks and blocks on a tablesaw and always stand to the side of the blade in case of kickbacks.

All it takes is one instant of inattention and you're getting blood all over your tools.

Rodney


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

You mentioned earrings? I've made a couple bracelets on the lathe.

I think a lot of us here make other things besides sticks. I wouldn't mind a section where we could show the other stuff we make too.

Rodney


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Never cut off anything yet -- but I have nailed my finger with a large framing nailer.

Stay safe!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That sounds worse. You would have to do something about the nail.

Rodney


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Rodney said:


> That sounds worse. You would have to do something about the nail.
> Rodney


Yes, fortunately I didn't nail my finger to the wood -- but I had to have the wife pull it out, and then of course a trip to the ER.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I'll keep what I have, thanks.


----------

